# DecalGirl-Official KindleBoards thread



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Greetings KindleBoard members/readers!

My name is Bill from DecalGirl, and it is my great pleasure to introduce the official DecalGirl KindleBoards thread!

DecalGirl has been in business since 2003, and over the years we have grown from a 2 person operation in a basement to a company with over 30 employees and a 19000 sq ft facility in southern Delaware.

I am sure that a lot of KindleBoards members already have DecalGirl skins on your Kindles and other devices. If so, I would love to hear about your experiences with our products and I'll do my best to answer any questions you may have. If you do not yet have a DecalGirl skin for your Kindle I would be happy to answer any questions you might have, or point you in the right direction to get more information. I am looking forward to interacting with all of you!

Bill Bennett
decalgirl.com


----------



## shk246 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hi Bill,
I have a K2 and have a custom skin from your company.  I borrowed it from another customer.  It is a Hokusai Wave print.  I love it and have no trouble with it at all.  I now have an iPad that needs a skin and my daughter wants the Kindle Fire for Christmas.  She has also asked for a skin for that!  So we will be back to order more soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Bill--

Welcome to KindleBoards!

Although, truthfully, our members have made DecalGirl a presence here for years...we love your products here. I still have a DecalGirl skin on my Kindle1, I bought DG skins for the grandkids, I had a DG skin on my old netbook and a DG skin was the first thing I bought for my latest netbook.










Love the ease of use, the way they hold up, the ease of removal...

Thanks for joining KindleBoards!

Betsy


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Welcome to DecalGirl, and a big thank you to them for supporting our Kindle community!


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Your skins look really nice, Unfortunately  you all don't offer an option to use your own photo's so I am getting mine somewhere else but have you ever considered or are able to add being able to upload your own pics to use for skins?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kisala,

I'm sure Bill will give more information, but DecalGirl did have a way to do custom skins--many of our members have had them made.  As I recall, the information on how to do so was somewhere slightly obscure...

Betsy


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

kisala9906 said:


> Your skins look really nice, Unfortunately you all don't offer an option to use your own photo's so I am getting mine somewhere else but have you ever considered or are able to add being able to upload your own pics to use for skins?


Hi Kisala,

Betsy is correct, we can do custom skins. We are working on a customizer tool that will launch soon, but you can have a custom skin made now. Here's what you do:

Contact [email protected] We will send you a Photoshop template to create art in via email, send it back to us and we will print your skin. Custom skins are an additional $5 over the retail price that is shown on our site.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Awesome! Thank you for the information! When I get ready to order mine I will defiantly do that then!


----------



## WolfePrincess73 (Dec 2, 2008)

Love DG skins! I have them on all my electronics. I have already narrowed down my choices for a skin for my new K-Touch. Just waiting to see if any of those choices will be available. Of course, I had to pick my next Oberon cover to go with the skins I like...LOL!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I've always loved your skins and had a lot of fun making my own for my K2; 

Is there any way you can add the cut lines back in to your template?

Or tell us how to do it?  I think if the cut lines were back, I'd be tempted again to start skinning my new Kindles.

Thanks, and welcome to Kindleboards; DecalGirl is very popular with us.


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi aruryogini,

Glad to hear you are a satisfied DG customer!  From my desk here in the marketing department (which I have only occupied full time since July) I am not up to speed on some things like cut lines, but I will pass your comments along.  Thanks!


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Bill at DecalGirl said:


> Hi Kisala,
> 
> Betsy is correct, we can do custom skins. We are working on a customizer tool that will launch soon, but you can have a custom skin made now. Here's what you do:
> 
> Contact [email protected] We will send you a Photoshop template to create art in via email, send it back to us and we will print your skin. Custom skins are an additional $5 over the retail price that is shown on our site.


Bill,
will this allow us to make our own without Photoshop? Skin-it has a very nice customizer although I don't care for their skins. Gelaskins is easy to use but more basic. I have a jpg I want to make into a skin but don't have a lot of time to deal with the current process so have come close to ordering it through Gelaskins even though I prefer the matte finish. An easy to sue customizer tool on your site would be awesome!


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

maries, my understanding is that the customizer will be an online tool...no Photoshop required.

Here's a little tip for everyone who uses a Mac.  If you don't have and don't want to pay the money for Photoshop, you can work with Photoshop files with a program called "Graphic Converter."  It's free to try, inexpensive to purchase, and the demo is fully functional.  I have used it for years.  Sorry PC users, it's Mac only.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Bill at DecalGirl said:


> maries, my understanding is that the customizer will be an online tool...no Photoshop required.


Yipppeeeee!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi Bill! Welcome to KindleBoards! I've run out of things to skin so I have to buy more gadgets. I've been buying DecalGirl skins for years (even before the Kindle came out).

Now that you guys have gotten settled into your new digs, is there any chance we can stop by for a tour if we're close?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For PC users, I've used Paint Shop Pro for years on my PC and they have a free trial...and you can edit Photoshop templates with it...

Betsy


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Hi Bill! Welcome to KindleBoards! I've run out of things to skin so I have to buy more gadgets. I've been buying DecalGirl skins for years (even before the Kindle came out).
> 
> Now that you guys have gotten settled into your new digs, is there any chance we can stop by for a tour if we're close?


Hi Luvmy4brats,

Thanks for the welcome! I am feeling the love from KindleBoards members already! So much that I do some of my other work, then stop and read/respond to new posts. My day is almost moving too fast!

Regarding tours.... I don't know if we're really set up for tours. Insurance regs and all of that. But you can certainly give our customer service reps a call and ask that question.


----------



## akpak (Mar 5, 2009)

The best Photoshop "alternative" on the Mac I've ever used is Pixelmator. Also free to try, also inexpensive for the capabilities. 

On the PC, there's the often recommended Gimp. It's free, open source software with many of Photoshop's features, but I always found the interface clunky. YMMV.

Bill, DecalGirl has been very good to us! I particularly like the matte finish skins; I think you're the only ones doing those.

I tell you what I'D like to see: Discounted "package" deals. IE, if I want the same skin on a handful of different devices, gimme a package deal! He he.

Also, does anyone have a skin on their K4 yet? I'm debating, but since the K4 has so much less "bezel" real estate I'm wondering if a skin will even be worth it.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

akpak said:


> Also, does anyone have a skin on their K4 yet? I'm debating, but since the K4 has so much less "bezel" real estate I'm wondering if a skin will even be worth it.


I am getting a Fire which will be about the same. I still plan to get a skin but that will be a factor in the design I choose.


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

akpak said:


> I tell you what I'D like to see: Discounted "package" deals. IE, if I want the same skin on a handful of different devices, gimme a package deal! He he.
> 
> Also, does anyone have a skin on their K4 yet? I'm debating, but since the K4 has so much less "bezel" real estate I'm wondering if a skin will even be worth it.


akpak, I like your idea about the package deal, and I am passing it on to our owners.

Regarding skins for the K4, I think they look quite good with a skin, and while there isn't as much surface area outside the screen as in earlier models, the skin still adds to the appearance. I wanted to share a photo of one of our skins on a K4, but the images I can link to are either too big or too small. Feel free to check them out on our site.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Decalgirl has been one of the best places to shop for kindle decals!


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I love the decalgirl skins!  I have purchased 3 for my k3.  The first one is my avatar.   Once I saw how fabulous they were I ordered a 2nd then the 3rd.  My first one was glossy and ordered the next in matte just because I heard rave reviews. The matte is far and above the best way to go!  I liked the finish so much I had to change out the first and even though I thought I was being careful removing it I stretched it out.  These skins are really durable on the kindle.  I haven't put on the 3rd one yet because the one on it now hasn't worn AT ALL with almost a year of use.  Excellent quality!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Welcome, Bill! I'm a big, BIG fan of DecalGirl skins. Love the variety and affordability.


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

Hi Bill,

I just received my beautiful Libra decal for my Acer A500 Android tablet. I haven't put it on yet but am really anxious to see what it looks like. Next, I will order decals for my Kindle Fire and Kindle 3g so I have a matched set.

Welcome to Kindle Boards. 

Alice


----------



## Alice Coyl (Mar 29, 2011)

maries said:


> Bill,
> will this allow us to make our own without Photoshop? Skin-it has a very nice customizer although I don't care for their skins. Gelaskins is easy to use but more basic. I have a jpg I want to make into a skin but don't have a lot of time to deal with the current process so have come close to ordering it through Gelaskins even though I prefer the matte finish. An easy to sue customizer tool on your site would be awesome!


Maries...I have Photoshop and would be glad to help you out. Just PM me and we'll discuss.


----------



## maries (Dec 29, 2010)

Alice Coyl said:


> Maries...I have Photoshop and would be glad to help you out. Just PM me and we'll discuss.


Thanks Alice. I have photoshop too but working so many hours this year I haven't had the time or patience to sit down and learn it. Maybe a good winter project.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

ayuryogini said:


> I've always loved your skins and had a lot of fun making my own for my K2;
> 
> Is there any way you can add the cut lines back in to your template?
> 
> ...


Juli, I have the K3 template with approximate cut lines added. 911JASON from here did it. I'd be glad to email it to you if you want. I've emailed him the template for the baby Kindle and I think he's working on adding cut lines to that but I don't have it back yet. Decal Girl previously told me they had to remove the cut lines due to copyright issues.


----------



## mistyd107 (May 22, 2009)

just ordered the library skin !!!!!!!


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

mistyd107 said:


> just ordered the library skin !!!!!!!


That one is one of my favorites. And what a perfect skin to put on an ereader!

If you haven't done so already, take a minute to check out the skins from Vlad Studio, who did the "Library" skin:

http://www.decalgirl.com/gallery.view/Vlad-Studio

He produces clever, quirky designs in a variety of styles that I think are really eye catching.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the image and link:


Betsy


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I highly recommend Decal Girl skins, I've bought probably at least 10 of them, and I love designing my own. I think their customer service is excellent, and that's very important to me. Keith who works in customer service is usually the one I talk to and he's great. One time they accidentally sent me a glossy skin when I had ordered matte, and after contacting Keith, they overnighted me the correct skin, and this was for one I designed, not one they had in stock! Keep up the good work, Decal Girl!

One other thing I've discovered recently....I have two K3's (one regular, one SO). On my regular K3 I have a skin I designed, and I "faded" the colors on it, so that it's lighter around the screen and darker around where the keys are, and I always thought that I preferred a lighter skin around the screen. Then just the other day I put a new skin on my SO K3 and it's a darker color overall and I'm finding that I actually prefer the darker colors around the screen, it does seem to make the contrast better. Who knew

Edited to add: Here's the Decal Girl skin I have on my K3 SO.


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I highly recommend Decal Girl skins, I've bought probably at least 10 of them, and I love designing my own. I think their customer service is excellent, and that's very important to me. Keith who works in customer service is usually the one I talk to and he's great. One time they accidentally sent me a glossy skin when I had ordered matte, and after contacting Keith, they overnighted me the correct skin, and this was for one I designed, not one they had in stock! Keep up the good work, Decal Girl!


Thanks for the compliments on our customer service, Patricia! That, like everything else we do, is right here on site. You'll never call DecalGirl and talk to "Peggy." (hopefully everyone gets that reference!  )


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Bill at DecalGirl said:


> Thanks for the compliments on our customer service, Patricia! That, like everything else we do, is right here on site. You'll never call DecalGirl and talk to "Peggy." (hopefully everyone gets that reference!  )


I haven't talked to a "Peggy" yet <grin>


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Oh, I get it!  No, I've never talked to "Peggy" either.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Bill at DecalGirl said:


> That one is one of my favorites. And what a perfect skin to put on an ereader!


I love the library skin, it is the first skin I bought and it is still on my K2.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

DecalGirl rocks!
I have skins on my laptop, my mini, my DSi, my BlackBerry and most of my Kindles.  The one on my DSi is a custom order and it was very easy to do - but I just asked for a color change on an existing pattern.
I'm waiting for the Fire and the Touch before I order my next batch of skins 

And Welcome to Kindle Boards!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Hmm, what is the issue with Peggy then?

I love decalgirl - and I too have several.  Now, just working out what to get for my phone, tablet, new kindle....


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Pushka - it's a commercial that's on U.S. television, I guess you haven't seen it.


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi everyone!  I hope the weather is nicer where you are than it is here in coastal Sussex County Delaware today!

Anyway, I wanted to share something that in the excitement of getting this thread going and meeting all you good folks I had almost forgotten about:

From now until the end of October, DecalGirl is offering the following promotion:  Buy 2 or more skins, and get 99¢ super saver shipping.

After today I am off until Monday, so I'll say "have a good weekend" to everyone a little early.   


-Bill


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Good Morning Everyone!

With the holiday rush and so much going on I have not been active in this thread for a while, but I wanted to let everyone know that if you are looking for last minute gifts you can still get UPS 3 Day Select shipping through 9 AM EST tomorrow and get your DecalGirl skins in time for Christmas!  And if you order $25 or more, UPS 3 Day Select shipping is free to addresses in the continental U.S!

I hope everyone has a pleasant and safe holiday!

-Bill


----------



## beachgrl (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi Bill,
Welcome to the boards.  For those of us getting newer kindles for Christmas, is there a discount code for the holidays? I have your skins on my K1's (2), my K3 and want to get one for my new K Touch. I buy several for each as I change them with the seasons. They have lasted for three years so far. Thanks for such a great product!


----------



## Bill at DecalGirl (Oct 11, 2011)

Hi Beachgrl,

Thanks for the comment about our products!  We have been running a variety of promotions for the holidays, with the free UPS shipping being the current one.  The best way to keep up with them is to check out our Facebook page  www.facebook.com/decalgirl or go directly to our website.  Promotions are usually advertised at the top of the homepage.  Unfortunately you missed our promotion last weekend:  buy one skin get the second one at 50% off.  But there will be others.  Stay tuned.....


----------



## alocsin (Dec 17, 2011)

I got your burlwood cover for my Kindle 3, and it feels like I'm handling a piece of art every time I use the device. Thanks for having such a wide selection.


----------

